# GTA IV ps3 online problems



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

Okay so I got my router (D-Link Dir-628) and whenever I want to play gta 4 online several errors happen. Sometimes the game just keeps looking for a match to join for like 2 mins doesnt find anything and puts me in a new one where I can spend hours waiting and noone will join. Other times it will connect me to a game and when the game starts it will say: Disconnected because your NAT/Router is too strict. Sometimes its not gonna say that and I will actually join the game but then what will happen is i will be the only person left for some reason with a new match... Then other times I might actually get to play for a little and then I will get signed out of ps3 network which i cant sign back in unless i restart my ps3. I tried putting my ps3 in the DMZ thing in router configuration and what then happens is when i go to gta 4 and try to access multiplayer it will say cannot connect to game provided please try again later. Im tired of this BS and i have no idea what to do. Please some1 help!!!:sigh: Oh and I am using wireless connection. And all my other games work fine online.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi th13f and welcome to TSF,

Sounds like you need to forward a few ports on your router. Consult the GTAIV manual to get the correct ports. 

Also could you please check you have typed down the correct router as that router does not exist.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

find your router then find PSN (playstation Network)
http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

No i actually typed my router right it says it in 2 places on it D-Link Model: DIR-628 (But i dont know maybe its an L lowercase). Ill try and consult Rockstar and My router is not listed on http://portforward.com/english/route...outerindex.htm


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

mm I forwarded the ports that they said, but what happens now is I go to gta IV and I cant fin anyone. The game looks for a room to join for about 20 secs then it makes new one and noone joins. >.<. if any1 still has any ideas thanks.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the manufacturer and model number of your modem? (The device that connects to the WAN port of the DIR-628.)


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

Sorry thatt i havent replied right away. My modem is SB5101 Motorla Surfboard. I also have a voice terminal which is VT1005S motorola. You see the real problem is that my phone goes with my ISP provider (CIA). If I set up the router one way, my phone doesn't work but GTA4 online does. If I set it up the otehr way, GTA 4 Online doesnt work but my phone doesnt. Thank you for your support.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Have you installed micro-filters on every phone socket in the house? These are required for routers and telephones to work together. 

If you didn't get any filters in your router package, you can buy them from any electrical or phone store. Just plug one end into the wall socket, then plug the phone line and router cable into the other end of the filter.


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

yes I do.


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

anybody has any other ideas?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try connecting directly to the Motorola modem (you may have to reset it after connecting to get connectivity.) Go to start>run. Type cmd, then in the command prompt ipconfig/all. Then go to www.portforward.com. Are the 2 IP addresses the same or different?


----------



## th13f (Mar 15, 2009)

Jason I tried connecting it directly but then my phone doesn't work. That's the first thing I tried when I got my router.


----------

